# Regular Season Game 52: Houston Rockets vs. Sacramento Kings



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(31-20)/(23-27)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, February 13, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Bibby / Martin / Artest / Moore / Miller*


*Preview

During the NBA's All-Star weekend in New Orleans, Luis Scola is slated to participate in the Rookie Challenge and Youth Jam.

The Rockets rookie is obviously looking forward to the experience, but he's not exactly sure how his gritty game will fit into an exhibition that tends to resemble a Harlem Globetrotters performance.

"I'm not really good for that kind of a game," Scola admitted. "I don't have any dunks."

Fortunately for the Rockets, Scola isn't having trouble fitting his low-key game into Houston's starting lineup.

Nearly four months into his NBA career, the rookie with the shaggy hair has found his niche in the Rockets' starting five. He has become an ideal fit next to Yao Ming and the Rockets' offense has thrived with his added scoring punch.

Since inserting Scola into the lineup, the Rockets are 7-1 and riding a season-best seven-game winning streak. The lone setback came when Scola started in place of Yao because of an illness to the All-Star center.

The 6-foot-9 forward's numbers have flourished in the new role. He is sinking 56.8 percent of his shots and averaging 11.8 points -- roughly four points higher than his scoring average coming off the bench.

When the Rockets host the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday night, Scola is expected to make his ninth straight start.

"Luis is such a heady player," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "He's a guy that plays the pick and roll great. He finds gaps. He just makes things happen. He's done a great job of playing off Yao and Tracy (McGrady). He has really elevated our offense."

Scola's insertion into the starting five has certainly opened things up for Yao.

Unsurprisingly, the Rockets' All-Star center has spent much of the first half of the season surrounded by opposing defenses. But with Scola in the lineup, teams are having a harder time doubling Yao.

The rookie power forward has taken advantage of openings in the defense by draining 15-footers and finding openings in the lane with his crafty moves. On top of that, Scola's relentless energy makes him a threat on the offensive glass.

The rookie's hot shooting hand has forced defenses to pay more attention to him, loosening things up for Yao.

That, according to Scola, is his job.

"With me as a power forward, I need to try to help Yao as much as I can," Scola said. "I really have to watch how he plays and try to make him play better by freeing him up. I have to take some of the pressure off him. Everybody is collapsing on him. We need to take that away. I have to learn how to play for him."

Yao has noticed a difference with Scola as his sidekick.

During a recent win over Golden State, the Rockets center was once again expecting to be surrounded by the Warriors' swarming defense. Golden State had effectively doubled Yao in previous meetings by fronting him with Al Harrington and getting backside help from the power forward spot.

But that all changed with Scola in the lineup. The Rockets rookie drained a few jump shots early in the game and forced Golden State's defense to acknowledge his presence. With that, Yao suddenly got free.

The center ended up producing 36 points and 19 rebounds.

"They can not have their four man double team me that much," Yao said. "If they do, Luis will make them pay a lot."

The Rockets, of course, came into the season hoping that Scola would have that effect. But since Scola has spent his whole career playing overseas, it took the rookie some time to get adjusted to life in the NBA.

Initially, the forward struggled to stay out of foul trouble and locate his shooting touch. He was averaging a modest 3.9 points on 41.7 percent shooting through the first month of the season.

But four months into his rookie campaign, Scola is finding his comfort level with the NBA. He's knocking down shots and he hasn't been riddled with foul trouble like he was at the start of the season.

"He's at the point now where he's seen guys play and he's seen teams play," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "He's more comfortable defending than he was before. Early in the year, I don't know if he could play people in the post and stay out of foul trouble. But now, he's more experienced and understands what the league will allow him to do and not do."

That has allowed the Rockets to put Scola into the starting lineup. The rookie feels comfortable with his new role and likes how he is fitting in with his teammates.

"Now, I feel much more adapted to my teammates and to the coaches," Scola said. "I know them better. We're still learning from each other, but we're playing well. That's the most important thing."

Scola, though, isn't so sure how he'll fit in with his rookie teammates during the Rookie Challenge and Youth Jam.

Despite his improved play, Scola isn't known for throwing down mind-boggling dunks or making other flashy plays.

He's got his own style -- one that is boosting the Rockets.

"I'm just going to try to enjoy it," Scola said. "I'm going to play to win. That's the only way I know how to play."


Kings Update: Mike Bibby's return hasn't been enough to make the Kings one of the Western Conference's playoff hopefuls. Since Bibby's return, Sacramento is 8-5 and still seven games off pace for a playoff spot. The Kings' up-and-down play has ignited trade rumors, most notably for Ron Artest and Bibby.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Rockets!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

danger game because sacto are actually a good team with all the stars playing


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Kings are a sleeper team in the west. Kind of worried about this game...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hopefully this game will convince us to trade for artest


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Let we meake it the eight-game winning streak since three years ago.
But the Kings have been playing very good basketball lately with everyone being healthy.
It will not be an easy win.*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

2nd night of a back-to-back for the Kings. They lost to Memphis last night. Should be a win for us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We got this game. Aslong as everyone puts in some effort we should be okay.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

That's just it, hroz. It's the last game before the AS break, right?

I hope Yao's heart is here, not in New Orleans.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I love how deep we are at PF. Scola Landry Hayes Novak Wells can all play at PF.

I think Bonzi should mark Artest

Scola gets 2 fouls early but thats okay.

I gotta say yao is one of those players who I know will give his all. Sometimes it doesnt work out for him but he does put in that effort.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

looking good, everything is working


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow when did Rafer become a scoring machine? He's probably like "Dallas got Kidd? Well Houston's got me!"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a new nickname for Quincy Douby - Nouby. Only works for his rookie year though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Did that count by Landry?????????????

That was awesome.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sloppy so far by the Rockets in the 2nd Q.........


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Nike has to making Yao the ugliest shoes alive....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I have a new nickname for Quincy Douby - Nouby. Only works for his rookie year though.


I use to luv him off the bench on 2k7, nobody knew who he was (including me) & he was so fast/quick


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

boards are the key


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3-1 "CL smooth" with the finish!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not the best 2nd Q but we didnt lose much ground at the very least.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Nike has to making Yao the ugliest shoes alive....


he wears nike now? i thought he wore reeboks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Artest should not be guarded by Scola


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Landry was awesome when he was on he should come on now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Rafer in the 3rd is lighting it up.

Commentators were saying he was shooting .610 in the third Q for the last 4 games.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hop Step & *Skip* into the 3rd Q.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao 19 & 10 - Rockets up BIG


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man I feel for the guy who proposed on the court & the girl said no...........Watching the girl walk away must have really hurt for him. I mean really hurt.

That hurts


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We've absolutely destroyed them on the boards so far tonight - 39 to 24. Landry and Yao combined 10 offensive rebounds, nice.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I was totally about to post that.



I feel for that man. Maybe the Houston area viewership pressure got to her.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ouch, poor guy... well, lets hope we can win so his day can be somewhat compensated...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is starting to get really frustrating it could be in single digits soon....................


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

When I see J. Williams on the Kings boxscore I'm still thinking "White Chocolate" Jason Williams...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> ouch, poor guy... well, lets hope we can win so his day can be somewhat compensated...


LOL not sure this will make up for it.

LOL I think if you propose like that the girl has to say yes. If she doesnt want to get married then after leaving the arena get outside and say no. Is that so hard?????????????


Meanwhile the game is in single digits now. I am starting to get worried. Landry Yao front court thats what I want to see.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

1 point in almost 6 minutes what the hell is going on.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

15-1 run by the kings *Twilight zone music*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Where's OneBadLT to comment on our 4th quarter collapse?? 

Yao with 5 fouls, Tracy's shooting poorly as usual... this is getting scary


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe that didnt drop............

Yao is doing his thing right now though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

did someone put a lid on the rim this quarter? yikes....

Guys, you can't win games by scoring 5pts in a quarter!! Moore's picked up his 5th, good...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Artest is scary when he gets competitive. Man this game is WAY too close for comfort..


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bonzi was guarding Artest the best he should be in there marking him.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac Alley oops was about to open the lid on The Center


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3 points you kidding me?????????????


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh Crap.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*speechless*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW this 76ers bad........................


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Omfg.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Out of the top winnings streaks, I would have picked DET to lose a game first, not HOU.

CRAP!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*dude*


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Novak!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

ITS ON STEVE!

OHHHHHHHH!

I love Worrell.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

NOVAK with the winner! we only had 10pts in the 4th


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

holy crap... Novak!!! Speechless...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Omg.

Best game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god.

Thank you Novak

We didnt deserve to win this game

10 points in the 4thQ


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

mannn... y is it always so scary to watch the rockets games.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Novak is now untouchable.

LMAO!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

A 4th quarter that makes me wanna puke, but I'll take it. Absolutely no support from the bench tonight scoring wise, but it was the last shot that mattered....

Man, we got away with this one


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Novak saved the day. :worthy:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i was wondering who that white kid was. looked like a itty bitty baby out there..... now i know who novak is.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I've watched Novak shoot that shot 5x already!

Novak said about 10 curse words going to the bench

Bonzi face was classic 

One of the kings players said something in Skip's ear when he was celebrating

Best Game!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW so much relief. How big was our lead going into the 4th Q again??????????

Not sure but I think it was 18 points. And we down by 1 point with 5 seconds to go.

That is unacceptable.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i don't care what people say man we won. wins like this happen so i think we won fair and square.

it happens wins like this but yea call back the trade T-Mac guys


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac had a crappy shooting game but he's also the one that set up the winning shot. I think we'll just have to accept that he's not 1/2 the scorer that he once was.

With that being said... can we please somehow try to get Artest??


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Sac-town probably wants to keep him now, after this game, haha.

He destroyed the Rockets on the offense, and destroyed TMac on defense.

You know that, if the kings were to part with Ron, The Rox will have to give up A LOT.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think after Mikki Moore missed that pass from Artest, he put it all in his hands. The Maloof brothers are taking calls right now


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont think Artest is the answer the problem was not Battier TMAC ot Bonzi it was that we marked Artest with a PF. Bonzi would have been a much better choice to mark him he did the best job when he was on Ron.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Sacramento (+9) @ Houston 2/13/08*

Sorry, I was really busy yesterday that I had no time to check it. School work. Not fun. 

Anyway, the Rockets Won YEAH!!! 

Thanks to Novak!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow just got home and was happy to see we got a tight win until i saw we scored 10 points in the final quarter but i guess a wins a win


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you guys think Novak's minutes will increase after yesterday's game?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it should


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> *Where's OneBadLT to comment on our 4th quarter collapse?? *
> 
> Yao with 5 fouls, Tracy's shooting poorly as usual... this is getting scary


at a bar doing my usual yelling at the tv...

That 4th quarter was just sickening. But when Novak made that 3, my heart just exploded. When he shot that 3, my heart sunk..

Too much of an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would like to have Artest the player on this team. But he still has me worried.

But man, Battier/Artest on defense? Wow...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i just want to say BOO T-Mac for passing up shot after shot in the last min. yes he did pentrate and pass to the open man but i don't think thats what we want him to do i mean come on T-Mac pass the game winner to Novak, great that he knock it down, but come on...and that pass to Yao when he could of Dunked it or shoot the Layup lucky that we got the ball back


and his D on Artest...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> i just want to say BOO T-Mac for passing up shot after shot in the last min. yes he did pentrate and pass to the open man but i don't think thats what we want him to do i mean come on T-Mac pass the game winner to Novak, great that he knock it down, but come on...


You'd prefer that T-Mac takes a bad shot and end up losing that him passing the ball to the open man??


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzUR28vNI14&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzUR28vNI14&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam I can't believe I missed the game!!!!!!!

8 in a row before the BREAK!!!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> You'd prefer that T-Mac takes a bad shot and end up losing that him passing the ball to the open man??


hes "T-Mac" he should be able to get a good shot plus he had his opportunities iam just saying that if Novak has to take the game winning shot then there should be a problem (i know i know steve is a good shooter what not, but he barely played in the game and hes the guy to take the last shot? come on really..)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> hes "T-Mac" he should be able to get a good shot plus he had his opportunities iam just saying that if Novak has to take the game winning shot then there should be a problem (i know i know steve is a good shooter what not, but he barely played in the game and hes the guy to take the last shot? come on really..)


I don't see a problem with who takes the last shot as long as it's a good shot. It was a smart play; T-Mac knew the defense would collapse on him and someone would be left open. He even told Adelman to put Novak in for that play.

And did you forget who was guarding him? Artest held him scoreless for the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> I don't see a problem with who takes the last shot as long as it's a good shot. It was a smart play; T-Mac knew the defense would collapse on him and someone would be left open. He even told Adelman to put Novak in for that play.
> 
> And did you forget who was guarding him? Artest held him scoreless for the entire 4th quarter.



the guy who should take the last shot should be one of the top players on your team if not at least a guy who has made shots in the game not giving your last chance shot to a guy who didn't make a basket before. T-Mac like we saw had his chances the game shouldn't have came down to ur 10th guy in your team to shoot the most important shot of the game. (even if its a good shooter like Novak) thats the problem i have, we should have never been in that situation for our (Deep) bench guy to shoot and try to win the game


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The guy who takes the last shot should be the guy with the best chance of making it. In this case, the wide open three point specialist


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i know what you guys are saying i know steve was wide open but if it was like one of our rotation guy i would be ok not when its a guy who barely plays it just i don't want the do or die shot come down to our 10th or lower guy thats all iam saying


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

This is the NBA, hell if Yao was there I would do the same thing if it was Tmac - pray it goes in.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Novak taking the shot was a good idea. He was open and is ice with his threes. 

THat was the best shot option.


----------

